# Starting raw today!



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Buying a freezer today so I can get started with Zephyr and raw. He's already had a chicken back, quarter, and a turkey neck, all went down without a hitch. Gonna go to a promising looking butcher today to get enough meat to keep us stocked until I order from the local co-op and really stock up on meat. I'm also pretty sure I've found a couple places in a local farm town to get extra cow parts. With the co-op here I'll be able to feed him for a little over a dollar a day, making raw cheaper than his current food.
Excited!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm excited for you and jealous too that you found a co-op! I have been feeding raw for over a year and yet to find one. 

Happy, healthy dogs is what its all about!:adore:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

That's great, especially since you find a cheap supplier! Best of luck!:top:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on going the way of raw! You'll be happy with the results.

--Q


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Hurray for Zephyr!!! He is a lucky dog  Russell is on raw since Mid April and thriving. I am switching my 13 year old Yorkie X totally to raw in June (Right now he gets a chicken wing meal a day) For us Raw is costing over $2.50 a day, but I am sourcing organic or at the least organic fed meat. Makes a big difference in cost here in Canada. And there are no co-ops here that I have found


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Ooh had our first regurgitation today. Boyfriend was pretty horrified by it but Zeph just gave it a second go and chewed better that time. Looking forward to his poop tomorrow morning to see how his insides are doing.


----------

